# gorilla glue Q



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

I built some concrete arches and wish to affix wood ties to them. I've had wonderful success affixing wood ties to a variety of metals using gorilla glue so I'm thinking this might be the way to go, as they've held up outside for years.

Q: temps are in 60sF day and dip to low 30s at night. Should I wait until the frost is done before executing this task? I've had bad results with Titebond in the cold and was worried I might do a lot of work with Gorilla and get same results.

thanks in advance.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Gorilla works well if clamped. With porous concrete, the hold should be great. 

I don't think low temperatures would bother it. Make sure you wet your wood.


----------



## Dave Ottney (Jan 2, 2008)

Its great stuff and really strong. Make sure you wear some sort of gloves to keep the stuff off your hands. Otherwise you'll be wandering around with brown hands for a while and that might be a bit hard to explain!! 
Dave


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

thanks, yes, clamps OR heavy weight plates both do the trick 

better than brown nosing


----------



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is a picture of a train station that has rocks glued to 1/4 inch plywood between the tracks using Gorila glue. It is really good stuff and as it dries it expanded and filled the cracks between the rocks.










 The rocks didn't come off, even when being hauled home from the train show in the back of my truck and being carried back into the house.
  I got a 7 oz. bottle at Southerland Lumber Co. for 12 bucks. It is great stuff.


----------

